# Crossover para Edifier R1000TC



## DanielU (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola a todos. Estoy con el proyecto de mejorar mis parlantes. Por ahora les cambie los parlantes de 4" por un par de Ciclos de 90W y 4Ω. Con simples pruebas de audio determine que ahora los parlantes no saturan al maximo volumen que entrega el amplificador de 2x15W RMS. El unico inconveniente de estos parlantes es que al ser de dos vias, el parlante de 4" debe reproducir hasta frecuencias bajas y medias. Segun mi oido los agudos empiezan a los 5000Hz, que opinan?

El tweeter que tiene el equipo es de 8Ω, pero no se su potencia. Utilize la calculadora online para filtros de 1º orden. Los resultados son:

C1 3.975µF
L1 0.12738853503184713 mH

Nose si redondear los valores hacia arriba o hacia abajo.

Calcule la bobina de 0.125mH 



 

Segun entiendo deberia usar una bobina adecuada a la potencia de los parlantes de 4" que compre. Deberia hacer una bobina de 100W y las demas especificaciones que brinda la aplicacion online.

En cuanto al capacitor o es de 4.7 uF o 3.3uF todo depende de la aproximacion que uds me recomienden. Segun he leido lo recomendable es utilizar capacitores de poliester, en cuanto al voltaje nose si seria mejor 250V o 400V.

El circuito lo hare sobre una madera MDF de 3mm y cable de 1.5mm.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2009)

Leé este artículo para que veas lo que debes hacer antes de pensar en la bobina del crossover:
http://www.sound.whsites.net/lr-passive.htm

Saludos!


----------



## DanielU (Jul 28, 2009)

Bueno ya lo arme y funciona perfecto.


----------



## panchi420 (Jul 29, 2009)

ok perfecto grasias por el aporte compañeros
saludos panchi420


----------



## mengueche28 (Dic 19, 2011)

hola a todos!, "DanielU" estoy con el mismo proyecto, si no es mucha molestia, necesitaria q por favor me pases el diagrama de tu crossover, y el del circuito del edifier r1000tc q los escuche y aparentemente son buenos. desde ya muchas gracias!.


----------

